# Canon Live Learning Worthwhile?



## unfocused (Feb 16, 2012)

Canon has a couple of "Live Learning" events comings to Chicago in March. The "Creative Lighting with Speedlites" sounds interesting, but not sure it is $300 interesting.

Anyone have any experience with these seminars?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2012)

I like Creative Live, its free if you watch it in real time, and for under $100, you can buy a license to view it over and over, or even download it to watch on TV or Ipad, etc.

Check out these six free workshops coming up.

http://www.creativelive.com/


----------



## cfargo (Feb 16, 2012)

All depends on the instructor. I have done lots of workshops outside of Live Learning Center with Canon Explorers of Light and the prices are lower. I have only done one through the Live Learning Center and it was of course more expensive but they had loaner gear and I got a CPS discount.

The instructor is what makes the workshop.


----------



## Mikedurg (Feb 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I like Creative Live, its free if you watch it in real time, and for under $100, you can buy a license to view it over and over, or even download it to watch on TV or Ipad, etc.
> 
> Check out these six free workshops coming up.
> 
> http://www.creativelive.com/



+1 
Thanks for the link! Just found out today my wife and I are having twins so the next upcoming workshop on babies should prove useful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2012)

Mikedurg said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I like Creative Live, its free if you watch it in real time, and for under $100, you can buy a license to view it over and over, or even download it to watch on TV or Ipad, etc.
> ...



Yes, and their instructors are top pros in their fields. They are the kind of people who have made good and want to give back to the photography community.


----------



## kdsand (Feb 17, 2012)

I was just going to post similar question .

I signed up yesterday for $100 (-50 off). I'm assuming mostly very basic but hopefully interesting. The other course does sound good but I hesitated at the $300 cost.

Its very short drive for me being out of N.W. Indiana.

Any one else going?


----------



## Breacher1 (Feb 19, 2012)

kdsand said:


> I was just going to post similar question .
> 
> I signed up yesterday for $100 (-50 off). I'm assuming mostly very basic but hopefully interesting. The other course does sound good but I hesitated at the $300 cost.
> 
> ...



I signed up as well. The class on Saturday will be decent I hope. Also wasn't sure about the $300 for Sundays class.........

Driving from Madison, WI so it's about 2.5 hours away.


----------



## kdsand (Feb 19, 2012)

That's a bit of a drive. 
I'm thinking the other hands on class would be great it but then I also think what else that $300 can buy. Should learn a bit more about video also. Never know when I might need it.

If you don't know the area the location appears to be right downtown directly west of Navy Pier. Looks like there's parking validation $8 which isn't bad considering how high it gotten lately - over $30 buck -ouch!

So its a small class with just 2 people signed up. ???


----------



## Breacher1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, I thought it was fairly decent for a $99. It was great to be able to play with the 5DMIII and to have access to that many different lenses. The stores in Madison (very few!) don't stock near that many and are a huge PIA to deal with. 

I saw the parking across the street was closed with cones in the entrance so I went down about two blocks.......OUCH.

Wound up being $40 for 8.5 hours.

Oh well. Had a great dinner at the Weber Grill and spent the night in Schaumburg.


----------



## kdsand (Mar 12, 2012)

Breacher1 said:


> Well, I thought it was fairly decent for a $99. It was great to be able to play with the 5DMIII and to have access to that many different lenses. The stores in Madison (very few!) don't stock near that many and are a huge PIA to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was pretty awesome to try out the equipment - even if I'm not buying the X its cool to try!
I was very impressed with the view finder.

They sold me on the new speed lights it going to be one heck of a upgrade.


----------

